# Discount on Frederique Constant AD



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to buy a FC 775 Perpetual Calendar later in the year, and I've been at the AD's to check out watch and the price.
Without any haggling, they've already offered me at 15% discount.
Although the watch was unavailable on jomashop, but as a reference point for pricing, I felt the discount could go up to 30%.

Have you guys had any experience with Frederique Constant AD dealers?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

If you were well established there, sure.


tommyjai92 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning to buy a FC 775 Perpetual Calendar later in the year, and I've been at the AD's to check out watch and the price.
> Without any haggling, they've already offered me at 15% discount.
> ...


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

I have purchased from the AD before and are quite friendly with the staff.
But I've only purchased Rolex/Tudors from them, so I'm unsure of the haggle room for FC watches


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

There is.


tommyjai92 said:


> I have purchased from the AD before and are quite friendly with the staff.
> But I've only purchased Rolex/Tudors from them, so I'm unsure of the haggle room for FC watches


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

It really depends on where and what you are actually buying. I got 25% for a Slimline Moonphase quite easily, while got "only" 20% when talking about Worldtimer.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been able to negotiate 25% off here in Canada at AD no problem.


----------



## Holytemple2000 (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm late on this thread but thought I would offer my two cents here. My local AD is attempting to phase out its watch supply, which includes FCs. They have not sold particularly well because grey market dealers have crushed the local watch shop. They have been willing to part with many, if not all, of the remaining FCs at a 40 percent discount. The AD buys the watches at a 50 percent discount, so they are essentially near the break-even point. Both of my FCs were grey market purchases, and I haven't had any issues. I purchased my FC-715 rose gold moonphase at a ridiculous 65 percent discount online. The security of purchasing from an AD may be nice, but it was worth it to go online for the discount.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

What is the track record of your GM dealer for warranty issues?


Holytemple2000 said:


> I'm late on this thread but thought I would offer my two cents here. My local AD is attempting to phase out its watch supply, which includes FCs. They have not sold particularly well because grey market dealers have crushed the local watch shop. They have been willing to part with many, if not all, of the remaining FCs at a 40 percent discount. The AD buys the watches at a 50 percent discount, so they are essentially near the break-even point. Both of my FCs were grey market purchases, and I haven't had any issues. I purchased my FC-715 rose gold moonphase at a ridiculous 65 percent discount online. The security of purchasing from an AD may be nice, but it was worth it to go online for the discount.
> 
> View attachment 12542715


----------



## Holytemple2000 (Sep 9, 2016)

That's a question I don't have the answer to now. A lot of the GM dealer sites make their own two-year warranty deal. But chances are that if something happens to a newer watch, it will be after the two years have passed. It's certainly a risk in that way to go GM.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

That has not been my experience, being behind the counter the first two months seemed to be the worst.


Holytemple2000 said:


> That's a question I don't have the answer to now. A lot of the GM dealer sites make their own two-year warranty deal. But chances are that if something happens to a newer watch, it will be after the two years have passed. It's certainly a risk in that way to go GM.


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

30%


----------

